# How-to configure a PPPoE Broadband Internet Connection in OpenSuSE 11.0



## NucleusKore (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I have written a tutorial for BSNL and Airtel users in India to configure their PPPoE broadband connections in bridging mode (like you use a dial-up connection in Windows). This should work for users of other broadband providers in India and abroad who use the same protocol. If you are using an "unlimited" broadband internet plan this tutorial is *not* for you. You are better off configuring your internet directly from your router (routing mode) - router on internet on, router off internet off.

Now let's get cracking........

1. Press Alt and F2
Type yast (yast2 for GNOME users) and press ENTER

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/7006/pppoe1vt9.th.png *img127.imageshack.us/img127/3585/g1cn6.th.png

Key in your root password and press ENTER
You will then get the YaST2 control panel

*img365.imageshack.us/img365/8913/pppoe2dc1.th.png *img127.imageshack.us/img127/9492/g2kt5.th.png

2. Click on Network devices on the left

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/811/pppoe20sm8.th.png 

Click on Network Settings in the right pane. The Network Settings panel will open

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/1461/pppoe21gi2.th.png *img395.imageshack.us/img395/6786/g3oc6.th.png

Normally you will have just one card which you can configure by selecting it, clicking edit and going to Step 3. 

But if you have more than one like I do, three in my case, it becomes tricky. As you can see above, eth0 is configured with DHCP, and the others are not configured. So how do I know whether SuSE has detected the right card? I press Alt and F2, type konsole (or gnome-terminal in GNOME) and press ENTER, then type su and press ENTER, give my root password and become root as shown below

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/9776/pppoe22nm7.th.png *img134.imageshack.us/img134/8142/pppoe23yv0.th.png 

Then at the # prompt type ifconfig and press ENTER
You will get an output like this

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/6121/pppoe24ec6.th.png *img127.imageshack.us/img127/4407/g4ad4.th.png

Note that eth0 has got no ip address, where as eth1 (which is not configured according to yast above) has an ip 192.168.1.2
Also note the hardware address (HWAddr) of eth1 (or whichever it is in your pc)


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 24, 2008)

3. Now go to the Network Settings window and select the correct card matching the hardware address you noted above and click edit, and configure with dynamic ip->DHCP as shown below

*img238.imageshack.us/img238/2671/pppoe25hf2.th.png *img134.imageshack.us/img134/6595/pppoe26vl9.th.png *img184.imageshack.us/img184/4121/g5or3.th.png

Click next and then click Finish

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/2479/pppoe27hn9.th.png *img134.imageshack.us/img134/3250/pppoe28kn6.th.png *img127.imageshack.us/img127/93/g6et9.th.png

4. Now in YaST, click on Network devices on the left

*img238.imageshack.us/img238/6619/pppoe3gy9.th.png *img127.imageshack.us/img127/9734/g7gl9.th.png

Click on DSL

*img397.imageshack.us/img397/8359/pppoe4ec0.th.png *img213.imageshack.us/img213/2120/g8th0.th.png

5. Click on Add. If you already have something in that window, select it, click delete, and then click on Add

*img261.imageshack.us/img261/1410/pppoe5vl5.th.png *img395.imageshack.us/img395/8966/g9dh0.th.png

You will see the DSL configuration window. Now both BSNL and Airtel use PPPoE, so select everything as shown in the picture below. Note that the PPP Mode-dependent settings are greyed out as they are already fed in your router/modem. 

*img516.imageshack.us/img516/7178/pppoe6wc3.th.png *img184.imageshack.us/img184/2541/g10fd6.th.png

*Very important: Make sure that "Enable Device Control for Non-root User via KInternet" is checked as shown.*. 

In case you have more than one lan card click on configure network cards and select the correct card
*img365.imageshack.us/img365/3313/g11ut1.th.png

Click Next


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 24, 2008)

6. You will now get an error message, dismiss this and click Custom Providers

*img397.imageshack.us/img397/6333/pppoe7bd0.th.png *img187.imageshack.us/img187/6107/g12ru3.th.png

Type the Provider name as Airtel or BSNL (donkey or monkey will also do as long as you know it's your ISP)
Type in the user name and password

*img397.imageshack.us/img397/2198/pppoe8wv1.th.png *img76.imageshack.us/img76/4199/pppoe9by0.th.png

7. Set Connection Parameters as shown below

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/5050/pppoe10tg8.th.png *img365.imageshack.us/img365/3381/g13pz0.th.png

Now this is what you'll finally get, click finish

*img373.imageshack.us/img373/3494/pppoe11dc6.th.png *img187.imageshack.us/img187/9695/g14rc3.th.png

*GNOME users* will get this message

*img511.imageshack.us/img511/6462/g15ao1.th.png

Pop in your OpenSuSE 11.0 DVD and click ok and install kinternet via yast->software management, then go to the next step.

8. Press Alt and F2
Type kinternet and press ENTER

*img373.imageshack.us/img373/9620/pppoe12kz0.th.png

You will see the following error message

*img516.imageshack.us/img516/5044/pppoe13sp2.th.png

Click OK

9. Now go to YaST as before, and Click on System (in the left pane) and System Services in the right pane; this is what you will get

*img516.imageshack.us/img516/6369/pppoe14vu9.th.png

Look for and click on smpppd as shown. Observe that the enabled column will be marked as No. Click on the Enable button below. This is the message you should get

*img373.imageshack.us/img373/5379/pppoe15wv5.th.png

Click OK and close all the panels. 

10. Now press Alt and F2, and type kinternet and press enter. You may get this message.

*img516.imageshack.us/img516/8034/pppoe16ay1.th.png


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 24, 2008)

Click OK, right click on kinternet near the clock and quit. Then press Alt and F2, type kinternet and press enter. You will see it in your system tray again. Right click on it and select dial-in

*img261.imageshack.us/img261/8499/pppoe19jd1.th.png

Enjoy your broadband internet !!! To disconnect, right click on the kinternet icon in your system try and select hang-up

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/6697/pppoe18sy7.th.png

*What if I have used Gnome live cd to install ?*
Hmmm I did not think of that. A user asked me  Anyway, download this package

*www.mediafire.com/?ofwogjuhtyy

Extract the contents to a folder, say kinternet, in your home directory

Press Alt and F2, type gnome-terminal, and press enter

type
cd kinternet
and press ENTER to go to that folder

Type
su
and press ENTER
key in your root password
and press ENTER

Now type
rpm -ihv *
and press ENTER

KInternet will be installed to your system. *Restart your PC and then continue with the next step of this tutorial above.*


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 24, 2008)

Very good NucleusKore. I really appreciate that you really put efforts to spread FOSS by writing such tutorials.

And to other fanboys, please *try* to put some efforts on similar lines instead of simply pulling news from linux blogs and starting a new thread in the news section or defecating every thread with words like 'Winblows' or 'M$haft' or 'Ballmar sux', etc.

No matter whether you propagate Windows, Linux, Mac or any other OS, be an asset, not a a$$hole to this forum.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Rohan


----------



## Rahim (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot NukleusKore 

Now as I am on BSNL 1350 Unlimited Plan , how should i go about configuring in the modem itself as suggested by you in the post.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 27, 2008)

hey thanx dude, i'm about to install openSUSE 11 tomorrow.. its almost 90% downloaded


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Ecko (Jun 27, 2008)

Someproblem here
I've a net connection with BSNL that's always on 
How to configure that so that i can change(enable) them whenever I require

Gr8 Tutorial BTW


----------



## New (Jun 27, 2008)

Good tut..Thanks..


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 27, 2008)

Ecko said:


> Someproblem here
> I've a net connection with BSNL that's always on
> How to configure that so that i can change(enable) them whenever I require
> 
> Gr8 Tutorial BTW



Thanks

I really do not understand your query
Please tell me
1) Which broadband plan are you on
2) How are you billed for usage - for the amount of data you use or is it unlimited
3) In Windows, how do you connect to the internet, through a dialer, or by just switching on your router?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 27, 2008)

well ,@ ecko : you have to enable dhcp using yast for router connection.

@doc :he meant router dialer


----------



## Ecko (Jun 27, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Thanks
> 
> I really do not understand your query
> Please tell me
> ...


I've 2 connections
BSNL & Connect
I've just to Enable/Disable the LAN connection in my windows for switching b/w 2
Connect is started(connected) enabling LAN conncection(no dialing) & its unlimited
BSNL u know well

I've 2 modems & 2 LAN cards 4 it


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 28, 2008)

You have to use the network manager applet, enable it from YaST->Network Devices->Network Settings

*img70.imageshack.us/img70/1372/net1hl6.th.png

Click Global Options Tab

*img127.imageshack.us/img127/2125/net2jq2.th.png

Click User controlled with Network Manager
Click Finish


----------



## hellknight (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey that method is working but the connection gets disconnected in between.. this didn't happened on Ubuntu.. I don't wanna wake up in the morning and see that the download is still unfinished due to disconnection.. what should i do to resolve it.. I've BSNL unlimited plan..


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2008)

@ NucleusKore
Great Tutorial, Thanks a lot.


----------



## Pat (Jul 2, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Hey that method is working but the connection gets disconnected in between.. this didn't happened on Ubuntu.. I don't wanna wake up in the morning and see that the download is still unfinished due to disconnection.. what should i do to resolve it.. I've BSNL unlimited plan..



You may need to set timeout to 0 for the connection!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 2, 2008)

@ Pat
Thanx dude, you made my day.. I was silly enough to miss that option..

Yaar that method is not working too.. it gets disconnected in between..could you suggest me some other way..


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 6, 2008)

Gnome live CD users see the end of the tutorial for more information on installing kinternet.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey nucleus buddy..
The problem is that the browsing stops but the torrents and downloads, they work yaar.. I even edited the /etc/resolv.conf file and pasted the DNS address there.. but still now success and then I even tried to set the timer to 0 but no success.. Help me out yaar.. I don't wanna re-install ubuntu again..


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 7, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Hey nucleus buddy..
> The problem is that the browsing stops but the torrents and downloads, they work yaar.. I even edited the /etc/resolv.conf file and pasted the DNS address there.. but still now success and then I even tried to set the timer to 0 but no success.. Help me out yaar.. I don't wanna re-install ubuntu again..



If the torrents and downloads work and browsing doesn't it's probably just a bandwidth issue. In any case, just try this, go to YaST->Network Devices->Network settings
Click on Hostname/DNS tab

And enter the following DNS numbers

208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

as Nameserver 2 and Nameserver 3

Make sure that the Routing tab contains the IP of your modem/router, which is usually 192.168.1.1
Click on Global options and ensure that Enable IPv6 is *not checked.*
Click Finish


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

^if you have iptables already configured before ,you may like to allow those DNS entries to communicate  else it will stand still.

```
iptables -A RH-Lokkit-0-50-INPUT -p udp -m udp -s 208.67.222.222 --sport 53 -d 0/0 -j ACCEPT
iptables -A RH-Lokkit-0-50-INPUT -p udp -m udp -s 208.67.220.220 --sport 53 -d 0/0 -j ACCEPT
```

^from lokkit entry of ubuntu.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^if you have iptables already configured before ,you may like to allow those DNS entries to communicate  else it will stand still.
> 
> ```
> iptables -A RH-Lokkit-0-50-INPUT -p udp -m udp -s 208.67.222.222 --sport 53 -d 0/0 -j ACCEPT
> ...



Ty Praka, but if I am not mistaken, SuSE automatically adjusts it each time you save your network configuration, see this

*img59.imageshack.us/img59/1774/f2vo0.th.png


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 19, 2008)

hey in DSL Router page, that is 192.168.1.1 DHCP is disabled. How should i then fix it...???

should i enable DHCP now ?? see screen shot... and then will your method work ??
*img33.picoodle.com/data/img33/3/9/19/t_hellm_cda37ed.jpg

i wanted to configure an always on connection like in windows/ubuntu..


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 19, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hey in DSL Router page, that is 192.168.1.1 DHCP is disabled. How should i then fix it...???



Select Enable
Start IP address 192.168.1.2
End IP address 192.168.1.x
where x is any number from 3 to 254


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah done. working. thanks.
but i am having other probs.. damn man... !! the windows don't move smoothly !! installed gfx drivers through zypper..! through yast2 it fails..


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 19, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> yeah done. working. thanks.
> but i am having other probs.. damn man... !! the windows don't move smoothly !! installed gfx drivers through zypper..! through yast2 it fails..



Make a new post in the relevant section (Open Source), giving a detailed description. I cannot answer you here


----------



## amoo (Dec 30, 2008)

very very useful topic !
i really have problem with suse and yast i cannot make my broadband connection via usb port
when i click on "change device" it show me only my ethernet device and i cant select usb to use it as my own. with usb cable the modem light is on and suse detect my modem but...

can you help me ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 30, 2008)

Afraid not, no idea about USB, except that they are all driver based and best avoided !


----------



## chooza (Jan 6, 2009)

Great BUddy. I am having Open SUSE 11.0 and BSNL unlimited account. Thanks


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 6, 2009)

chooza said:


> Great BUddy. I am having Open SUSE 11.0 and BSNL unlimited account. Thanks



Please read the third sentence of my tutorial.


----------



## chooza (Jan 7, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Please read the third sentence of my tutorial.



I know, but brother, atleast u had shown a way how to do, I will make finishing work on it for me.  Be Happy


----------



## vladazmaj (Jul 23, 2009)

I did exactly the some way as you NucleusKore, but my server after some 	
unequal time do uncheck from the internet and can't do automatic connect, i must du manual dial in. On server i have two network card, in one is the cable from adsl router, and from second network card cable go to the tp link, from tp link to others comp. My adsl router is in bridge mode.
Please help....
Thanks and i'm sorry for my english...


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi
This article is a bit old. As you can see it is for OpenSUSE 11.0. You can follow it provided you DO NOT use the readymade zip files I have enclosed with my post. Are you using OpenSUSE 11.1?


----------

